# Any keen gardeners?



## NightOwl (Apr 5, 2010)

I don't know if this is the right place to post, but is there a kind soul who might have a few gardening tips that could help? Does anyone know of good hardy plants that will grow in stony, sandy, salty, very wind-swept conditions. The only things near me that grow well are rabbits which happily consume any tasty plant that dares to try to grow. But I really love watching the cute bunnies!:dance:

This year is the year I'm going to build up my garden and get some good exercise, if only I can find some plants that will survive. :thankyou2:

NightOwl


----------



## Murray (Apr 5, 2010)

I certainly wish that I could help NightOwl, but I have a black thumb. I have the amazing skill to kill any plant that I try to grow. Not everyone has this gift, so I guess that makes me special. :lol: 

I do love to go to nurseries and garden centers, though and they usually are very helpful and knowledgeable. Maybe they could advise you what would work best.

Good luck with your gardening.


----------



## forgetmenot (Apr 5, 2010)

thats a good idea ask the gardening center   I kill everything too even cactus that well would do in the grounds you have said i think.  I like looking at all the beautiful gardens but just don't have that talent    I do grow great weed garden though never have to do any work with those ones.  lol  take care


----------



## Banned (Apr 5, 2010)

Hi NightOwl,

I'm afraid I can't be much help either.  I pretty much kill everything I touch.  I even managed to kill my cactus.  That defintely took talent!!  

But yes - your garden centre should be able to help you figure out what grows best in your area.  I've heard from so many people that gardening can be quite therapeutic and relaxing so that is great that you can enjoy it.

I think I would mix up the weeds with the actual plants and end up pulling the plants and leaving the weeds.  And, I do not have the patience or perseverance for a garden.  Instead, I support my local grocery store's produce section.  :lol:


----------



## David Baxter PhD (Apr 5, 2010)

I'm like Murray. One of my sons when he was a boy finally bought me a few cacti because he said he didn't think they were killable. I even killed those. And it's not from lack of trying... I read books, I fertilize, pay attention to watering and misting and how much sunlight they should get... they still die. I think they do it to spite me.


----------



## Banned (Apr 5, 2010)

David Baxter said:


> I think they do it to spite me.


 
Of course they do. Why else would they die?  It's all a conspiracy.  Make sure you sleep with one eye open.  mg:


----------



## Cat Dancer (Apr 6, 2010)

Hmm, I actually kind of have a green thumb.  I love flower gardening, not vegetable gardening. I'm not sure about the kind of soil you mentioned though. Is there a greenhouse you could call and get some information? Maybe some phlox? I know that likes to grow in rock garden type soil. I'm not sure where you are in the world. I guess that would be a factor as well. Good luck with your gardening.


----------



## David Baxter PhD (Apr 6, 2010)

Cat Dancer said:


> Hmm, I actually kind of have a green thumb.



Try scrubbing it with Comet/Ajax and one of those nylon scrubbies. If that doesn't work, a mild solution of bleach. If that doesn't work, maybe peroxide will get the color out.

Was it Easter egg dye?


----------



## Cat Dancer (Apr 6, 2010)

LOL. I had this weird feeling after I posted about my thumb problem that you would say something "helpful".    :lol: I'll try those solutions. HE he.


----------



## NightOwl (Apr 6, 2010)

Oh, Lol, thanks for the good laughs, i don't think I need the exercise now, I must have shaken off a few pounds just by laughing. I think I'll have red hands after trying to move the rocks in the garden. It's a good idea to go to the garden centre but they are very limited here - I'll go and have a chat to them and see if they can come up with some good ideas.

I've got some Christmas cacti on the kitchen side and they seem to be surviving, I don't know how! Maybe it's because i talk to them regularly, or it might be the cold black tea that I give them.  But outside I think all the flowers would blow away in a second, as I live on a windy Scottish island, right next to the Atlantic ocean, so if I'm in the garden I'll wave over to all of you in Canada; I've got a friend over there and I regularly wave to him. :wave4:

If I manage to get anything to grow, it'll be a miracle, but then they always say that miracles can happen if you just believe in them..

NightOwl :2thumbs:


----------

